# Cottered crank removal tool



## marius.suiram (Nov 22, 2017)

Let me know what you have and price.
Thanks


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2017)

This is what I use...


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## morton (Nov 23, 2017)

I've used this successfully for 4 cranks.  Had  one that it didn't fit, but otherwise was very useful.

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/731167-16-cotter-press.html


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 23, 2017)

I like the park tool version (CR-2) but here is a VAR version on feebay w/ a "Make an offer" option : 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vtg-C...294995?hash=item3ae98adcd3:g:gygAAOSw1BlZWqR4


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 23, 2017)

I've been using a bikesmith press for years.  It's basic but effective:
http://www.bikesmithdesign.com/CotterPress/


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 23, 2017)

I got this info to make mine from Detroitbike. It is a 2" slide clamp I got at Harbor Freight and a length of 2" black iron pipe that I got at Lowes. You drill a hole on one of the clamps large enough for the pins to slip thru and then just press them out. I slip a longer helper pipe on the crank arm to help with leverage.


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


>




Tried and didn't work, the pin get bent.
I need to buy that tool from bikesmith.


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 23, 2017)

thanks for all the replies!!


----------

